# QSW sat for a year, new battery, won't start.



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Just got re-started on my QSW project.
It ran when I parked it about a year ago. 
Battery was completely dead, so I threw a new one in and it turns over super strong. Just doesn't catch.








What should I do first?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Fuel, Spark, Compression...


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: QSW sat for a year, new battery, won't start. (4doorhoor)*

check to see which one you are missing - fuel or spark.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: QSW sat for a year, new battery, won't start. (4doorhoor)*

Man, now that I think about it, it's been more like two years. 
Yeah I know the idea. I just can't seem to find a step by step. What and how do I check and what order?


_Modified by 4doorhoor at 2:20 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*cough*
Fuel, Spark, Compression... 
might I also suggest one of these:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...antum


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bad gas. Seized fuel pump. Deteriorated fuel pump isolator.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_*cough*
Fuel, Spark, Compression... 
might I also suggest one of these:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...antum


*sore throat?*
Could you tell me how to check these things or point me to a thread that does?

_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Bad gas. Seized fuel pump. Deteriorated fuel pump isolator. 

 How should I check the fuel pump? You are supposed to hear it when the key is turned on, yes?

Oh, I have a bentley.




_Modified by 4doorhoor at 4:17 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (4doorhoor)*

Okay, I'm pretty sure it's a seized pump.  Doesn't prime like it's supposed to. I threw a new relay in it hoping that'd be it. No luck.







Looks like I need a different one.
Anybody have one?
Will a 4kq pump work?


_Modified by 4doorhoor at 10:14 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Quantum fuel pumps are their own entity; check ebay for the correct BOSCH.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thank you. I got the correct Bosch off ebay.
I pulled the old one and checked the screen from the tank. It is covered in some kind of tar like material. I am unable to remove it. Is it the tank sealer or something?
Is this screen an interchangeable part with any other models? Any ideas would be great! Thanks.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (4doorhoor)*

Alright, the tar stuff was the rubber gasket that fits around the fuel pump. It was completely melted. Found a qsw at a local yard tha just came in a few days ago. Got the parts I need.
Should be up and goin soon!


----------

